# all hail new official welcome dude



## larry maddock (Oct 14, 2005)

10/14/05,

the new welcome dude is mr.  EARLE D

i know he made this newbie feel welcome

thank you for the knoledge mr earle d.


 with you as a new "official" i will humbly submit my  request ,
 for managements consideration.

i would like to see a SAUSAGE forum.

i think baa baa lamb is great.

i think this place is great.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 15, 2005)

Larry, I'm just the simple "Welcome Guy", but your idea of a Sausage Thread is a good a good one. It could be a simple forum where the topic is all sausages or it could be broken down into the various types of meat.
I say lets post a poll and we'll let the moderators take it from there, how does that sound?


----------



## monty (Oct 15, 2005)

A unique stand alone sausage thread would be a good thing! Got my vote!
Monty


----------



## soflaquer (Oct 16, 2005)

Big Earl.............The Welcome Dude!  I like it!

Although we don't do alot of homemade sausage in Fla., I know it is very popular in other areas of the U.S..  I know Brother Shane is "The Sausage Man".  I think it is certainly warrants it's own catagory, since it can be made with a variety of meats, spices and herbs.

Jeff


----------



## brianj517 (Oct 17, 2005)

A dedicated sausage thread definitely gets a vote from me! Great idea!

Regards,
Brian


----------



## Dutch (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks  Jeff and Brian, your votes are noted (now where in the heck is that tally sheet  :D ).


----------

